# Does anyone have this??



## chilled84 (23 Sep 2010)

Its non planted tank related so i thought i would post here, Im looking for a soot whistle. 

A trick whistle made in wood. comes apart so you can place soot or flour inside. When blown through in the right way it whistles, when blown through in the wrong way you get soot/flour in your face. 

Anyone got one??


----------



## chilled84 (24 Sep 2010)

cheeky bump


----------



## nayr88 (26 Sep 2010)

sounds odd haha,

i had to comment after your use of the word cheeky, its become a reeeeeal big hate of mine after its recent explosion on facebook between my friends everything is cheeky this or cheeky that, even had a lady friend have her staus as

cheeky little hair cut.....!!! 

dunno maybe its just me it really grinds me. anyway....good luck with the soot whistle


----------



## chilled84 (29 Sep 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> sounds odd haha,
> 
> i had to comment after your use of the word cheeky, its become a reeeeeal big hate of mine after its recent explosion on facebook between my friends everything is cheeky this or cheeky that, even had a lady friend have her staus as
> 
> ...



Ha Ha Ok then................ Your as daft as your picture buddy lol Only kidding.


----------



## Mr T (29 Sep 2010)

> Your as daft as your picture buddy



Carefull! I think that piccy is from American Psycho and he's just about to dispatch his next victim with an axe whilst calmly giving a critique on a Huey Lewis album!

Wouldn't want to annoy someone like that!


----------



## a1Matt (1 Oct 2010)

Mr T said:
			
		

> > Your as daft as your picture buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is just what I thought when I read Chilled's post    
ROFLMAO.


----------

